# Memphis, TN



## Matthew1234 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone interested?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Me!!!


----------



## jprayin4chge (Aug 12, 2011)

Me I think!


----------



## JennWitch (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi! My name is Jennifer. I have social anxiety (duh). I started a sort of support group on meetup.com for those in the Memphis area who are overly shy, have social anxiety, or have panic disorders. We can meet up maybe once a month in social situations and have fun and just encourage each other and give each other tips and suggestions. Come on over and give it a try! Lets all learn from each other and help each other and make new friends!


----------

